# Implantation - When does it occur?



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi im just wondering if anyone can tell me how early and how late implantation can occur following ET...

In particular 3 day embies ET not blast although im not sure if there is a difference..

thank you


----------



## georgiecat (May 7, 2005)

Hi,

Normally an embryo (blastocyst) would begin the implantation process around the end of day 6 post fertilisation after hatching has occured,
Hope this helps,
George


----------

